# Rest In Peace



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Nugget went to take care of grandmother in heaven this evening. She didn't really want to leave us but, she went very peacefully. Her doctor gave her a big dose of anethesia aand with 30 sec she relaxed and went to sleep in our arms. I have taken 170 pictures today I will post them in my album hopefully tomorrow.I reluctantly will put pictures of my family in the album. It was very hard to smile but I did it for my Nugget. She was a happy girl.

Nugget cancer was in her heart and was spreading into her lungs. Their was cancer through out her whole body.

Thank You everyone for the thoughts and prayers it really does help to get through this. As soon as I can I want to donate some money to the cancer research fund for our goldens.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry...RIP sweet girl. You and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nugget*

Rest in Peace, sweet Nugget. You were so loved.
Mom you did the kindest thing for your Nugget!
My Snobear will welcome her at the Bridge!!

*K9MOM: My heart is hurting for you losing your Mom and Nugget. Please let me know if I can help you in any way!*


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Nugget. I am glad it was peaceful. Godspeed Nugget.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So sorry for your loss =(. Rest in Peace Nugget, you were truly loved


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Run to the bridge sweet nugget


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for your loss. Cancer is such a cruel disease.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry she had to go, but so happy her passing was peaceful.
Big hugs to you.


----------



## goldyjlox (Jun 27, 2010)

so sorry for your loss. Rip Nugget


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am glad that your girls passing was peaceful. You can rest easy knowing tht Nuggest and your Mom are together keeping each other company at the bridge. And Beau and Ben will keep them company too. My heart goes out to you since your pain has just began. Let me know when you have posted the pictures to your album and I will post them to the thread.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sorry that Nugget had to leave.

I know it is heartbreaking for you but I hope you can have a little comfort in knowing that she is in no pain, and is probably running and having fun with all the other pups that sadly went before her.

Rest in Peace sweet Nugget.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Nugget


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Cancer is such a horrible disease.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry - Godspeed Nugget


----------



## younggtx (Jan 30, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your great loss.
R.I.P Nugget.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sorry for your loss of Nugget, RIP Dear Nugget.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I know how much you will miss her


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss... Nugget was lucky to have such a wonderful human mom for so many years. Wishing you peace and comfort and sending mental hugs to you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please know you are in our prayers.

RIP Nugget


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Godspeed, dear Nugget. I know she didn't want to leave her family, but her body was under attack and couldn't take any more. She left this stage of her life surrounded by love. You gave this old girl a wonderful gift.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Federico


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

While it was the hardest gift you ever have to give it is the one that ultimately describes the bond we form with them. Below is a link to a web page I have found comfort in at times such as this, I hope it can do the same for you and yours. 
Rest well and play hard at the Bridge Nugget.

THE STAR


----------



## k9mom (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you so much for the link . It hurts more the morning after. I see her everywhere she use to lay. It makes me so mad to know their was alot of cancer just eating away at her from the inside out. Her last bowel movement at the vet befor she went in the last little bit looked a little black so I know it was time but, it still hurts very much.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved nugget. I know that she leaves a huge hole in your heart. She is grateful to you for putting her pain above your great pain and loss. Rest peacefully dearest Nugget.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Know that many here understand and we will try to send comfort and peace with our prayers.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss... big hugs.


----------



## aprilg (Oct 30, 2010)

Run free and Happy sweet Nugget..find my Ruby girl and run hard.
Hugs to you and your family, so glad you took pics and look forward to seeing them?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Nugget 

RIP Nugget


----------



## tessalover (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm so sorry! That's all I can say. Reading this brought tears to my eyes. Before I lost Tessa I rarely visted this section of the forum, but it sadly is a thing I do now. Again I'm so sorry! I'm sure my little Tessa greeted her at the Gates this morning. Remember your in my prayers!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for both of your recent losses, of your Mom and now Nugget.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Fly with the angels Nugget. God bless.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. There are many Goldens waiting and playing at the bridge. She and your grandmother are in good company. (((((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your girl.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

k9mom said:


> Nugget went to take care of grandmother in heaven this evening. She didn't really want to leave us but, she went very peacefully. Her doctor gave her a big dose of anethesia aand with 30 sec she relaxed and went to sleep in our arms. I have taken 170 pictures today I will post them in my album hopefully tomorrow.I reluctantly will put pictures of my family in the album. It was very hard to smile but I did it for my Nugget. She was a happy girl.
> 
> Nugget cancer was in her heart and was spreading into her lungs. Their was cancer through out her whole body.
> 
> Thank You everyone for the thoughts and prayers it really does help to get through this. As soon as I can I want to donate some money to the cancer research fund for our goldens.


 I am so very sorry for your loss. You have given Nugget that final gift and I sure your Grandma is keeping her safe. My guy also had cancer spread to his lungs. I sent you a PM and look forward to your pictures whenever you get around to it, I know how hard it is on you right now. May you find peace in knowing what a beautiful life you gave her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Nugget...its just heartbreaking to lose our golden babies...I am so sorry. RIP Nugget.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

*You were a great mom!*

You were a great mom to Nugget. Thank you for adding photos to your album to share with us. I am sure that wagon improved her quality of life getting out and about . I know it did for my guy. She looked very happy.



















Rest in peace beautiful girl.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart breaks & tears run down my face every time I open one of these threads. She was a beautiful girl. Hugs from me & Milo.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is the full album of beautiful Nugget. Those goggles and her buggy is just perfect. She is an angel with all of our pups at the bridge with your Mom. I just love Nugget. And loved seeing all the pictures of her from puppyhood to seniorhood
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/k9mom-albums-nugget-molly.html


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Rest in peace Nugget...


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. RIP sweet Nugget.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry. No matter how long, months or many years, we have them, their loss always hits us so hard. Even knowing their days are numbered does not cut back on pain orprepare us for their loss.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Nugget, but be certain that Nugget will now be running free from any more pain at the bridge. It's so hard to have to let them go but it is our final act of love that we can give them

Play hard and sleep softly Nugget


----------

